# My new toy.



## Marco (Oct 30, 2006)

Picked up this bad boy late this summer. 1984 GMC Astro, formerly Areo but ditched that stupid looking stuff after almost taking a power line to an outbuilding out.
6V-92 at 300 hp, that turbo wheezing into a supercharger does look impressive. I ain't about to fill the fuel tanks. Was looking for a way to move tractors for my repair business and this seemed to be my most economical approach. Hopefuly I won't have to big a pile of chips in the bottom of the trans. before I get used to this Fuller.
Working on ditching the drivers side tank in favor of a hydraulic reservoir that I am planning on running off of the AC drive on the engine for a winch and tip cylinders.
A friend of mine did do a nice job on the hitch I think, the receiver tubes on the bottom are for pulling offset farm equipment more centered down the road. 
He has acquired the name "Babe"


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 30, 2006)

Mark just watch out for oil leaks..


Dont want her running wild..


..


----------



## Marco (Oct 30, 2006)

It is amazingly clean for what it is as far as leaks.


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 30, 2006)

Marco said:


> It is amazingly clean for what it is as far as leaks.




Should work good for ya.


----------



## cord arrow (Oct 30, 2006)

*My new toy*

...picked one up myself:


----------



## asb151 (Oct 30, 2006)

cord arrow said:


> ...picked one up myself:



Beautiful car! I am considering getting rid of my C4 for a C6.

How many miles on it?


----------



## cord arrow (Oct 31, 2006)

> How many miles on it?



.....brand new...600 or so.


----------



## 103scooter (Nov 8, 2006)

oh boy an old beller box.LOL . I agree watch for leaks on the turbo, or supercharger, intake gaskets, or it can run wild till it blows. I saw our spotter at work do that. Fuel was shut off and ran till the oil pan was empty. Ugly mess.

Also interesting when backing up to a dock door, or something that dosen't move. rumor has it you can get them to run backward.


----------



## Marco (Nov 10, 2006)

Mechanic at the company that had when new said he had only seen 2 do that, but it could happen. This thing is pretty clean under there thank heavens. Found out it don't like sandy driveways.


----------

